# Dumbo Rats?



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello. I thought I would share a picture of my girls. They are about 2 months old in this picture. I am so in love with them! I did want to ask though, since you are all the experts, do you think they are Dumbo rats? The breeder told me that they were, but my husband and I disagree as to whether they really are. What do you all think?


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

hi there!

their ears are big like dumbos but very high set on their heads so i can't tell. they are so cute though!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you, they are cuties aren't they!? I just love them to death! 

It really is hard to say if they are dumbos, or perhaps half dumbos. At different times they look standard and other times dumbo. 

Here is another picture of one of my cutiepies. Her ears are so darn big!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* The first thing that I think of is Standard , they do have HUGE ears. You could be right... maybe a cross??*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Standard, but well bred enough to have nice big round ears?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I would say standards definitely dumbos are much lower set I have a couple boys that have HUGE ears but they are still standards


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Young rats' ears tend to look big compared to their small heads and bodies, so that may be it. :3


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

definately standard. dumbos ears are set on the sides of their heads instead of the top. clearly the breeder made a mistake.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have to agree with standard. Very cute babies you have there!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you JennieLove! They are my little babies, that's for sure!! 

I agree with standard also, after they've grown up. They're huge ears but not dumbo huge.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> I have to agree with standard. Very cute babies you have there!


ditto


and as a reference point, in your sig. jay is definitely a dumbo and silent bob looks like a standard... am i right?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup! Your right.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Heres a better picture of what dumbo ears look like: 













And then standard: 











And then together:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Standard ears for sure!!! There is no cross either, they are dumbo or not. They might be a bad dumbo and set too high on the head, but most are set very very low.

Btw your girls are mink based!!! Now that I have a proper pic of the one, you have a pearl merle hooded girl which is a mink-based colour. 

Dolci is on the right, she's a pearl merle hooded.


----------



## FreedomDove (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is a nude dumbo.


----------



## Kbomblives (Jul 30, 2007)

Isn't there a possibility that as they grow, their heads will become a little wider so that the ears are almost pushed to the side? I feel like my Milla looked like that when I first got her, and now her ears are at the sides of her head. Maybe I imagined that happening when I read this post..


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> you have a pearl merle hooded girl


You know I really don't think that she's hooded. She has way more brown on her than white, and the brown on her back is definitely not a stripe, it extends far down each side. Also, her legs are all brown. She really looks like a varigated berkshire to me.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I think she is a hooded but perhaps a mismarked. My first boy Gir (i currently have Gir II) had a VERY wide stripe that was almost two inches thick. he was still a hooded though. Variberks usually only have the white come to mid side then speckeled just a bit.

(I was going to post earlier but things became too hectic here)


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

That sounds like her

I really don't think she's hooded.

her sister is berkshire

I'll get a pic of her as an adult (almost - 6 months) soon


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that would be extremely helpful LoL


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

lol soon


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Here, it's not the best, but SO CUTE!!!

You can see her body (the one on the right), mostly brown.... not really hooded looking at all, SO MUCH brown, just a touch of white!!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i can't really tell from that picture but she still looks like a mismarked hooded to me LoL maybe if you could get a picture of just one side of her? LoL the reason i say hooded is because of the white starting right behind her shoulder and being up so high on her side.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Isn't she CUTE though!!  LOL


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

I LOVE this pic of her!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh she is PRECIOUS!!! I love her coloring and her facial expressions just absolutely darling!! And her sister is so sweet!! what great little ratties you have there!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Steph, (that is if I can call you that, I don't want to be rude, it's just easier! LOL) They are the sweetest girls in the world!! 

I'll get a better pic soon!!! She really is so much more brown than white

What makes them hooded or not??


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

And you're right, her sister is precious. Definitely the submissive one


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

well the hood is basically the coloring on the head to the shoulder blades (including front paws) with a racing stripe down their backs to the base of their tails. This stripe can be really thick or really thin. Also their stomachs are mostly white up to their chest where it blends into the color or there is a strict line. I will get a good couple pictures of my sniffs' belly since he has really good hooded marking. When they are mismarked there are breaks in the line of color then there are other variations of it such as capped and masked.

(oh and you can call me anything LoL i really respond to hey you! LoL Steph is fine though)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I have to interrupt... I'm no good at colors and I know the basic markings and that's it (that's one of many reasons why I'm a rescuer and not a breeder... teehee!), but those are some cute ratties.

/hijack


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Awwwwww..... Thank you Kimmiekins... I like to think so... 

They are the most precious sweet babies ever!!

I've never made them come to me through forced socialization and they ALWAYS want to be near me, so I love it!!!

They're the best ever!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ooops sorry you are right, the sister on the right is a variberk like my other pearl merle girl Moth.










Because pearl merle is a mink-based colour you can have shade variations including a mink merle like my foster boy Marty was. 
Marty is on the right, Webster the lighter pearl merle boy is on the left









Do your girls have any merling, or darker patches?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

My Rat Is White With black head and black dots down back what is this called hooded? If im right mine are hooded dumbo rats. I also have one that is same as others except tan instead of black markings.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> My Rat Is White With black head and black dots down back what is this called hooded? If im right mine are hooded dumbo rats. I also have one that is same as others except tan instead of black markings.


Please post this question and some pictures of your rats in it's own thread. Thanks.


----------

